#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Dúvidas - Huawei RTN905

## Backhaul

Prezados, como vão?!

Estou com algumas dúvidas de status, alarmes e configurações do Huawei RTN905, segue abaixo algumas das minhas dúvidas:

* Como vejo o status do RSSI do rádio enlace no Huawei?
* Estão aparecendo os seguintes alarmes; CLK-NO-TRACE-MODE e ABNORMAL-PWD (PID POWER)
* Quando clico em getlinks para fechar o enlace, os equipamentos se associam, porém, somente quando estão ligados ao mesmo switch que utilizo para configurar as IDU's e quando uma das IDUs está fora do switch e clico em getlinks para fechar o rádio enlace, não fecha o enlace, mesmo os dois equipamentos estando ligados;

Bom, essas são as minhas dúvidas, gostaria de auxílio, pois tentei me virar configurando os equipamentos na raça, mas o manual da Huawei tem muita "enchição" de linguiça e não ajuda em nada.

Conto com auxilio de vocês.

Att,

Ivan

----------


## fabrisiorodrigues

Quanto vc pagou nesse ponto a ponto?

----------


## eeds

Para fechar o enlace você deve configurar as ODUs, mesmo link ID, mesmo canal TX e RX ida e volta nas duas High e Low, Ne attribute com ip e ID diferentes, para chegar o RSSI se estiver usando o U2000 Web LCT voce vai em ODU -> Configuration -> ODU Internface, na segunda aba em power attributes. Se estabelecer o enlace vai em Microware Link Configuration. Quanto aos alarmes CLK-NO-TRACE-MODE referece ao clock interno do radio ai depente de como esta configurado e ABNORMAL-PWD esta relacionado a fonte de energia do rádio pode esta oscilando ou falhando tem que testar o retificador ou bateria, cabo de energia. Tirei como base o RTN910. Outro detalhe importante é zerar a potencia das ODUs se for configurar em bancada, evita danos e não apontar uma de frente para a outra.

----------


## Backhaul

> Para fechar o enlace você deve configurar as ODUs, mesmo link ID, mesmo canal TX e RX ida e volta nas duas High e Low, Ne attribute com ip e ID diferentes, para chegar o RSSI se estiver usando o U2000 Web LCT voce vai em ODU -> Configuration -> ODU Internface, na segunda aba em power attributes. Se estabelecer o enlace vai em Microware Link Configuration. Quanto aos alarmes CLK-NO-TRACE-MODE referece ao clock interno do radio ai depente de como esta configurado e ABNORMAL-PWD esta relacionado a fonte de energia do rádio pode esta oscilando ou falhando tem que testar o retificador ou bateria, cabo de energia. Tirei como base o RTN910. Outro detalhe importante é zerar a potencia das ODUs se for configurar em bancada, evita danos e não apontar uma de frente para a outra.



Amigo, primeiramente, muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos!

Vamos, o rádio encontra-se fechado, porém, não consigo obter resposta do rádio oposto através de ping, isso é normal?
Outro detalhe, foi destinado um IP que possui uma tag especifica de VLAN, posteriormente, configuramos uma porta em nosso switch cisco como apenas gerencia do equipamento (possui a vlan em modo access) e configurada uma outra porta para tráfego (apenas liberado a vlan de gerencia nessa interface)... Porém, não conseguimos pingar os lados opostos...

O que pode estar ocorrendo? Pois o link está fechado.

Desde já, obrigado pelo auxilio!

----------


## eeds

Para trafegar pelo enlace de rádio, você tem que ir em configurações -> Ethernet Service Management -> E-Lan Service!
Ai cria um novo serviço exemplo: Service ID=1 , Service Name=Bridge_01, Tag Type=Tag-Transparent depois na parte de baixo em UNI-NNI clica em Get UNI Port e adiciona a ethernet e a odu que vai fazer o enlace. lembrando que este modo é bridge simples.
Pronto o enlace ja vai trafegar de ponta a ponta na ethernet que você adicionou.
E para gerencia do radio somente pela porta NMS/COM você pode adicionar um ip nele da mesma faixa de sua rede e conectar a porta nms ao seu switch !!!

----------


## Backhaul

> Para trafegar pelo enlace de rádio, você tem que ir em configurações -> Ethernet Service Management -> E-Lan Service!
> Ai cria um novo serviço exemplo: Service ID=1 , Service Name=Bridge_01, Tag Type=Tag-Transparent depois na parte de baixo em UNI-NNI clica em Get UNI Port e adiciona a ethernet e a odu que vai fazer o enlace. lembrando que este modo é bridge simples.
> Pronto o enlace ja vai trafegar de ponta a ponta na ethernet que você adicionou.
> E para gerencia do radio somente pela porta NMS/COM você pode adicionar um ip nele da mesma faixa de sua rede e conectar a porta nms ao seu switch !!!


eeds 

Muito obrigado!!!... foi exatamente essa configuração que estava faltando.

Forte abraço amigo!

Att,

Ivan

----------


## fablinuxer

> Para fechar o enlace você deve configurar as ODUs, mesmo link ID, mesmo canal TX e RX ida e volta nas duas High e Low, Ne attribute com ip e ID diferentes, para chegar o RSSI se estiver usando o U2000 Web LCT voce vai em ODU -> Configuration -> ODU Internface, na segunda aba em power attributes. Se estabelecer o enlace vai em Microware Link Configuration. Quanto aos alarmes CLK-NO-TRACE-MODE referece ao clock interno do radio ai depente de como esta configurado e ABNORMAL-PWD esta relacionado a fonte de energia do rádio pode esta oscilando ou falhando tem que testar o retificador ou bateria, cabo de energia. Tirei como base o RTN910. Outro detalhe importante é zerar a potencia das ODUs se for configurar em bancada, evita danos e não apontar uma de frente para a outra.


Amigo bom dia quando vc diz "mesmo link ID, mesmo canal TX e RX ida e volta nas duas High e Low" não entendi muito bem poderia me esclarece melhor, obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## Backhaul

Olá amigo,

Vou tentar ser sucinto...

Quando configura cada enlace, ele vem por default o Link ID 1, não há problema em manter desta maneira, mas ambos os equipamentos devem ficam com o mesmo Link ID, entendeu?

Quanto ao mesmo TX e TX; Na ponta A ele deverá ter uma frequência setada, exemplo, TX 6775 e RX 6420 (são exemplos) e na ponta B o TX será 6420 e RX 6775. Ou seja, as frequências serão as mesmas, porém, invertidas, entendeu?

Frequências High e Low; Por padrão, a Huawei disponibiliza uma ODU que opera em frequência alta (6765~6880Mhz) e uma ODU que opera em frequência baixa (6425~6540). Portanto, um rádio enlace constitui em utilizar em uma ponta um rádio com frequência baixa/ou alta e na outra ponta um rádio com frequência alta/ou baixa, você define antes de configurar os equipamentos.

Um exemplo é da frequência de TX e RX, exemplo:

Ponta A
TX:6425
RX:6765

Ponta B
RX: 6765
RX:6425

Ou seja, as frequência, a grosso modo, são utilizadas cruzadas, onde o TX da ponta A é o RX da ponta B, entendeu?

Se puder ajudar em algo mais, é só postar a dúvida.

Abraço.

----------


## gabrielest

Bacana a explicação...

----------


## marilton

opa amigo, estou com um huawei rtn 910, nao consigo deixar ele funcionando em 56mhz, qndo coloco 56 ele desabilita a idu, ai nao consigo passar 350mb, sera q vc tem alguma sugestao

----------


## eeds

Opa, desabilita tipo não deixa você salvar? Perde o acesso? Ou ele desliga? Tenta outro retificador, ou trocar o modem!!

----------


## JonasMT

> Para trafegar pelo enlace de rádio, você tem que ir em configurações -> Ethernet Service Management -> E-Lan Service!
> Ai cria um novo serviço exemplo: Service ID=1 , Service Name=Bridge_01, Tag Type=Tag-Transparent depois na parte de baixo em UNI-NNI clica em Get UNI Port e adiciona a ethernet e a odu que vai fazer o enlace. lembrando que este modo é bridge simples.
> Pronto o enlace ja vai trafegar de ponta a ponta na ethernet que você adicionou.
> E para gerencia do radio somente pela porta NMS/COM você pode adicionar um ip nele da mesma faixa de sua rede e conectar a porta nms ao seu switch !!!


 @*eeds* caso queira a gerencia remota sou obrigado a usar 2 cabo de rede um para NMS/COM gerencia e GE/P1 para brigde de transporte do link?

Estou subindo 2x enlace se quer sabia disso, os radios deveriao ter vindo pronto só que nao!

----------


## marilton

agora ele esta em 28 mhz e so vai ateh 183mb c eu mudo p 56mhz para ele fazer 363 mb ele fica muten

----------


## JonasMT

> agora ele esta em 28 mhz e so vai ateh 183mb c eu mudo p 56mhz para ele fazer 363 mb ele fica muten


Parceiro ele esta com licença full? Se quiser dar uma olhada como fico o meu, 905 v2 480mb

----------


## marilton

> Parceiro ele esta com licença full? Se quiser dar uma olhada como fico o meu, 905 v2 480mb


Me venderam dizendo q passava 350mb, agora não sei, como q vejo

----------


## JonasMT

> Me venderam dizendo q passava 350mb, agora não sei, como q vejo


Ai se me aperto, nao faço ideia.

----------


## eeds

@JonasMT Sim essa foi a forma que consegui para gerencia remota, pode ser que exista outra forma mas até então só conheço essa blz.
@*marilton* Quanto ao problema acredito ser defeito pois se fosse licença a opção 56mhz não estaria disponível, geralmente entram em modo de manutenção para proteção. Você pode tentar resetar pela DIP da placa CSH(A,B,C) mas é um processo delicado e perigoso, pode apagar a ROM e os dados do CF Card inutilizando a placa. Segue em anexo o print faça por sua conta e risco. Sugiro que procure quem lhe vendeu e peça para testar se esta tudo ok, ou procure alguém especializado nesse rádio. Já testou outro retificador ??? pode ser falta de energia.

----------


## brunocemeru

Olá amigos,bom dia.
Acho que estou no lugar certo.
Recentemente fechei a compra de um par de rádios huawei rtn 600 8g-hp.Os mesmos vieram somente sem as antenas.As antenas comprei separadamente da Algcom de 90cm.A ideia é fechar 20km passando 200mb.
A pessoa que me vendeu disse que as configurações ficaram por parte dela,as antenas/rádios já estão postos e ligados.Só estou aguardando a pessoa vir e fazer funcionar.Testar o necessário e etc.
Mas eu não queria depender sempre desta pessoa(a pessoa é gente boa,mas...),alguém ai teria como me orientar a como baixar,configurar weblct e os rádios e geral.
Desde já grato.

----------


## marilton

amigo vou ser bem sincero com vc, comprei um par de huawei rtn 910 e deu um trabalho do cao para configurar, foram uns tres caras tentar e nao conseguiram, ateh q axei um cara na bahia q configurou em 15 minutos e me cobrou 800 reais, para acessar o radio vc precisa desse programa http://186.225.16.182/WebLCT2013.rar, vc precisa saber a faixa de ip p colocar na sua placa, a senha do programa eh admin admin, a do radio o logim eh root e a senha password, para encontrar o radio vc clicar em advanced search ele ira pesquisar na faixa em q vc colocou o ip na sua placa, c vc nao souber o ip do radio vc pode tentar axar com o wireshark. espero que vc tenha mais sorte do que eu, caso queira falar com o cara q configuro comigo eh soh chamar ele no wats 77 9803-0778

----------


## brunocemeru

vlw mesmo amigo.
Não saco nada de radio digital,mas hoje em dia trabalhar em 5.8 para fazer ptp está difícil.Tenho que dar meu jeito rs.

----------


## jeanrodrigo

Bom dia! pessoal sou novo aqui no fórum então desculpa qualquer erro meu...

Então, tenho uma placa controladora da Huawei, porem não consigo acesso nela, o pessoal que usava ela não tenho mais contato, e o IP que me passaram não bate... agr o enlace deu problema, e preciso acessar ela, estou desesperado, já tentei resetar ela através do processo do com o botão "CF RCV" porem não obtive sucesso, já pesquisei em muitos fóruns e baixei muitos tutoriais, e nada deu certo... me falaram que existe um programa que busca o IP atual da controladora, isso existe ou é mito? oque posso fazer? Se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço muito!

----------


## eeds

> Bom dia! pessoal sou novo aqui no fórum então desculpa qualquer erro meu...
> 
> Então, tenho uma placa controladora da Huawei, porem não consigo acesso nela, o pessoal que usava ela não tenho mais contato, e o IP que me passaram não bate... agr o enlace deu problema, e preciso acessar ela, estou desesperado, já tentei resetar ela através do processo do com o botão "CF RCV" porem não obtive sucesso, já pesquisei em muitos fóruns e baixei muitos tutoriais, e nada deu certo... me falaram que existe um programa que busca o IP atual da controladora, isso existe ou é mito? oque posso fazer? Se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço muito!


O software se chama *U2000 WEBLCT* , segue links abaixo para download:
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tUg0iNNO/U2000_WebLCT.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/pxlIxTDgba/WebLCT_2014.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iCB7wq0Tce/WebLCT.htm
Entre vários outros no 4shared:
http://search.4shared.com/q/CCAD/010/WEBLCT

Quando ele possui os instalador ou não foi alterado o usuário padrão é *admin*
e a senha é *Changeme_123*

----------


## tutasme

Pessoal, eu tenho 1 par de rtn 910 e uma rtn 950. As 910 estão com tudo Ok ! consigo logar com usuário e senha padrão. A rtn 950 (placa csh) eu mexi tanto ( pois não estava com endereço padrão huawei 129.9.x.x ) que consegui resetá-la, porém não consigo acessá-la, parece que formatei a rom através da DIP SWITCH. A rtn 950 voltou para IP huawei ( 129.9.x.x) só que não loga com usuário e senha padrão. A dúvida é seu eu pegar o CF card da 910 que tá funcionando, colocar a DIP switch para enviar para ROM o dados da CF card funcionaria ? Alguém tentou ? Obrigado a todos.

----------

